# Help with nails



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

My dog's front nail are too short! They grind down very fast as she has some problems with her back legs and relies on her front more. One particular nail got so short, it bleeds. Pictures with front paws below.

Any idea what I can do to harden or protect her nails? I was thinking about getting her a boot, at least for that one foot. What do you think?


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know if this is possible, but I know there are products for humans to help strengthen nails, maybe something similar exists for dogs?


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought about that too, but a quick google search reveals nothing. What I've found on a couple pages is that fish oil may help. I used to give her wild salmon oil and she loves it, but I stopped as I didn't wanna overdo it. Maybe I should start getting it again?


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

Have you tried grinding down her nails instead of cutting them? That way you can make them nice an rounded, and there will be less edges for the ground to catch on?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is there enough nail left so you can fit those rubber nail caps on? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=1408 I'm not sure if using them long term would make the nail weaker though.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Is there enough nail left so you can fit those rubber nail caps on? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=1408 I'm not sure if using them long term would make the nail weaker though.


Yes, there is enough nail to put something on it, however I cannot access that link. Can you please repost it? Will rubber nail caps be strong enough for walking outside and not wear down immediately, just like the nails? 



chimunga said:


> Have you tried grinding down her nails instead of cutting them? That way you can make them nice an rounded, and there will be less edges for the ground to catch on?


I actually haven't tried that. I usually cut them with clippers, but not the front ones are so short there is literally nothing for me to cut. Grinding them down with a dremel you mean?
If you take a look at the first picture, the second nail from the right has reached the quick and it's not pulling back(as I hoped). It's been that way for a couple of weeks. Do you think there is anything I can do there?


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Any other opinions?


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

If the reason her nails are grinding down so fast is because she relies on her front legs more, why don't you try doing some exercises with her to help her strengthen her back legs?

I'm part of this group on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanineConditioning.BodyAwareness/ I'm sure they could give you some tips on helping her with her back legs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmm see if this works http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...01csepg&ref=3475&subref=AA&CA_6C15C=525351553

I think boots would work fine, at least for pavement walking. Do you walk her mostly on pavement?


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Hmm see if this works http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...01csepg&ref=3475&subref=AA&CA_6C15C=525351553
> 
> I think boots would work fine, at least for pavement walking. Do you walk her mostly on pavement?


I do. We live in the city and she goes with me to work. We do stop in parks but there is still a good amount of pavement that we need to walk on. I will get her some, hope it will help. Thank you very much!



chimunga said:


> If the reason her nails are grinding down so fast is because she relies on her front legs more, why don't you try doing some exercises with her to help her strengthen her back legs?
> 
> I'm part of this group on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/CanineConditioning.BodyAwareness/ I'm sure they could give you some tips on helping her with her back legs.


I joined the group! I honestly didn't think there is anything I can do with her about that, but I am very happy to try. 
The reason behind her problem is syringomyelia. I will say that she has improved lately and can successfully run more than a few steps.

Thank you all for your help. I will return with some updates!


----------

